# Anyone here put a late model fuel injected LSx in their car



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Im thinkin about doing an LSx conversion to my 71. Anyone here got experience on this?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have an 02 ls1 in a 65, new motor mounts, cut out and welded in new trans tunnel for 6 speed,new exhaust,new driveshaft, ac compressor relocating bracket, new fuel system, new computer programming for ecu, wire harness redone, heres pics without the new ac bracket


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

LSx a-body club

good call on LSx, btw. trust me, it's worth every penny and minute.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

LS1.com Performance & Technical Information has a ton of info on resto-mods like this. I spent a bit of time in there doing an LS1/4L60e conversion in a 69 Camaro. With all the aftermarket adaptors available, it's almost a bolt in. The spendy part is a correct fuel tank. I bought a stainless conversion tank from Rick's Hot Rods in TX. It has a factory fuel pump in tank for servicability and availability Cost was $1200. You can buy a conversion for most any tank and do it yourself, but it's not a fun or easy job. Since it is a customers car and he said "go fo it", I spent his money...:lol: The LS1-2-3 engines are rather expensive too so consider the 5.3 from a pickup. They can be had around here for under $500 !!! Very close in performance with a few bolt on's.

I just clicked the above link for the a-body club and it IS LS1.com....


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would actually look at an LY6, which is an LQ4 with L92 heads. They're a) cheap (~$2k for a complete, low-mileage motor), b) efficient (vvt), and c) stupid easy to make power with (L92 heads are PHENOMENAL). The hardest part would probably be wiring (which is really just tedious) and drive-by-wire (more intimidating than anything). Take into account oil pans and accessories when factoring cost. You will most likely have to run aftermarket accessories if you want A/C and don't want to notch the frame. And oil pans can get expensive.

What trans were you looking to run?

Now you've gotten me thinking again... I've been trying to resist until after I sell the scout, but I may start gathering info and parts in anticipation. 

*Finding a power plant*
These are cheaper than eBay
Car-part
Copart (can buy entire vehicle, which helps. but you need a dealer's license or have to go through a 3rd party)

*FAQ*
great collection of threads
Swap info I've put together (mainly geared for X-bodies, but still useful)

*Install kits*
BRP Hot Rods (incl. trans x-member, but no headers or exhaust)
Edelbrock (no trans x-member)
help with what plates work with what headers (I mix-and-matched w/ the nova, but I recommend buying a kit)
S&P (note: their website is TERRIBLE)

*Oil Pan*
oil pan info
from what i've read, the f-body pan needs to be modified (pics of one in a chevelle). you can also buy a canton or autokraft (pics in a '70 GTO at the bottom of this post) pan

*Wiring*
Speartech
DIY

*Fuel System*
in a '68 camaro - i used something similar on my nova
some options

These will get you going. I plan to go LY6 (and keep the vvt) with a T56. And I do 90% of the work myself - it's not difficult, saves you some $$$, and truly enjoyable when you finish.


----------

